# Pics of my new kids on the block;-)



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## asimishtiaq (Feb 18, 2014)

cuteeeeeeeeeeeee maa shaa allah


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

They are so cute!

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Growing nicely!


----------



## FriendlyFainterFarm (Mar 2, 2014)

Beautiful kids!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Wow did she have quads!!!?!?:0


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

4seasonsfarm said:


> Wow did she have quads!!!?!?:0
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Actually, I have 2 kinder does, and both gave birth to triplets about a month apart...


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

they are so sweet and adorable!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

janeen128 said:


> Actually, I have 2 kinder does, and both gave birth to triplets about a month apart...


Oh well they just all look soo much alike 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Super cute babies


----------

